# Effect gesucht



## thelighter2 (8. Juni 2008)

Hi

Also ich suche einen Plugin der ein Effect erzeugt wie bei

Snoop Dog feat Lil Kim-Sensual SEduction

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCGMrdGCVLc

Also fast der ganze gesang in diesen Lied ist mit diesen Effect versehen.

Die Plugins können ruhig was kosten

aber sie müssen mit Mac os x und Logic Pro 8 Kompatibel sein.

bitte sehr dringend um Hilfe

MFG ALEX


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2008)

Antares Autotune

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2008)

Es ist eigentlich ein Programm das die Tonhöhen eines Sängers oder einer Sängerin optimieren soll, ähnlich wie Melodyne. Dieser Effekt den du ansprichst kannst du auch schon bei Cher hören! Dieser Effekt ist die Folge wenn man ein preset auswählt, das nicht optimal zu der Tonart passt.

(Man korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege )

Gruß A.


----------



## thelighter2 (8. Juni 2008)

ist es schwierig,Zeitaufwändig?Soweit ich weiss benutzt Cher ein Vocoder.


----------



## chmee (8. Juni 2008)

@ thelighter : Hast Du denn schon mal nach dem PlugIn gesucht, das ich oben angegeben habe ? Das ist das ominöse Ding, das Cher benutzt hat und danach unzählige Songs verunstaltet hat.

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (8. Juni 2008)

Also ich suche gerade dannach...thx für deinen Tip aber verunstaltet mhhh in gewisser hinsicht hört sich das ja schon gut an


----------



## bokay (9. Juni 2008)

Download the demo here

Cher benutzte autotune (bzw. Ihr Toning.) Auf youtube findest du auch eiunige "Tutorials" zu dem Thema...


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2008)

Also es ist halt nicht direktes Verunstalten!  Sondern man lässt die die Stimme elektrisch/künstlich klingen! ;-)


----------



## thelighter2 (10. Juni 2008)

THX für eure Antworten,aber eine kurze FRage hätte ich noch,funktioniert das auch mit Melodyne


----------



## sight011 (11. Juni 2008)

Also ob das geht kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich es noch nie ausprobiert habe! 


Aber man muss dazu sagen das die Programme für das selbe Problem gemacht wurden!
Schiefer Gesang!! Jedoch arbeiten beide Programme total unterschiedlich ! Melodyne lässt die Möglichkeit offen jeden einzelnen Ton in einer Spur genau zu bearbeiten und Auto-Tune wird über eine ganze Spur verwendet mit einer Einstellungen werden alle Töne bearbeitet!

Werde morgen noch ein ausführliche Erklärung editieren, wenn gewünscht! Muss jetzt schlafen gehen wegen der Arbeit morgen Gute N8


----------



## calleone (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
habe versucht mit AutoTune den Snoop Dog Effect hinzubekommen.
Leider ist dieser Effect ziemlich schwach.

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob mir jemand eine save Datei von sich geben kann wo der Effect zur geltung kommt, oder ist das normal das es mit AutoTune so schwach ist?


Mfg. calle


----------



## The_Maegges (9. Februar 2009)

Würd dir ja gerne weiterhelfen, aber mein Cubase - Windows wird zu deinem Logic auf Mac OS vermutlich nicht sonderlich kompatibel sein, was das Dateiformat angeht.


----------



## calleone (10. Februar 2009)

Nein ich benutze noch das alte Logic in verbindung mit Windows XP 


Mfg. calle


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

Hast du vorher deine Tonart bestimmt (herausgefunden)? :-(


----------



## bokay (10. Februar 2009)

Um den Effekt korrekt zu erziehlen muss dein Sänger mal in der richtigen Tonlage gesungen haben und auch die Töne halbwegs richtig getroffen haben. Nur dann funktioniert der Effekt.
Selbst wenn du Autotune die Noten per Midi eingabe vorgibst wird nichts gescheites herus kommen wenn du komplett daneben liegst. Vielleicht liegt es ja einfach daran?

Korrektur von Sight: Der Effekt wird durch simple Modulation des Signals erreicht. Wobei zuerst die Tonhöhe bestimmt wird. Dabei pitcht Autotune (sofern nicht per Daten vorgegeben) das Signal auf den jeweils nähesten Ton der verwendeten Tonleiter. Der bekannt Cher-Effekt tritt auf wenn das modulierende Signal, welches die selbe Frequenz hat wie das gepitchte Signal so stark moduliert dass das Signal der Modulationsfrequenz (meistens Sinus) immer näher kommt.


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

Prinzipiell muss estmal die Tonart herausgefunden werden von dem Sänger! 

;-] Was gibt es da zu korrigieren


----------



## bokay (10. Februar 2009)

Das meinte ich doch nicht!
Sondern:


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Es ist eigentlich ein Programm das die Tonhöhen eines Sängers oder einer Sängerin optimieren soll, ähnlich wie Melodyne. Dieser Effekt den du ansprichst kannst du auch schon bei Cher hören! Dieser Effekt ist die Folge wenn man ein preset auswählt, das nicht optimal zu der Tonart passt.
> 
> (MAn korrigiere mich wenn cih falsch liege )
> 
> Gruß A.



Ich bin zwar nicht MAn und weiß auch nicht wer cih sein soll aber (...)


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir steht das da ganz "normal"! *pfeif* 


EDIT: Mal ernsthaft!! 





> Der Effekt wird durch simple Modulation des Signals erreicht. Wobei zuerst die Tonhöhe bestimmt wird. Dabei pitcht Autotune (sofern nicht per Daten vorgegeben) das Signal auf den jeweils nähesten Ton der verwendeten Tonleiter. Der bekannt Cher-Effekt tritt auf wenn das modulierende Signal, welches die selbe Frequenz hat wie das gepitchte Signal so stark moduliert dass das Signal der Modulationsfrequenz (meistens Sinus) immer näher kommt.



Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht! Ich hab es versucht einfach zu umschreiben, hier im Forum weiß man ja nicht genau wie spezialisiert die Leute sind - falsch ist meien Aussage doch nicht direkt ? --> Nur stark vereinfacht?


----------



## bokay (12. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Dieser Effekt ist die Folge wenn man ein preset auswählt, das nicht optimal zu der Tonart passt.



Sofern du von Autotune sprichst ist diese Aussage falsch.;-]


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2009)

Gut du hast recht, das ist nicht der professionelle Weg, unser Dozent meinte damals zu uns, wenn man ausprobieren will diesen Effekt zu erzeugen sollte man die Tonart bestimmen und dann ein paar Presets ausprobieren bis man was einigermaßen brauchbares gefunden hat und es dann noch manuel anpassen - um erstmal mit der Software klar zu kommen


----------

